# Recovery help



## sanoob.tv (Mar 7, 2011)

i have my freinds acer laptop with me.
its loaded with lots of virus,no cd drive.
anti virus didnt install,cant get control panel.can access task manager,bt cant terminate processes.
i have a norton ghost image for the laptop.bt norton ghost doesnt works.
any advices??
is there any other s/w that can do the same job of norton ghost.
i tried installing avast anti virus,bt didnt get installed.
is there any other way?
and safemode doesnt work.evry time i boot in to safe mode it restarts.


----------



## kiran.guhagarkar (Mar 7, 2011)

You cannot restore Norton ghost image only with Norton ghost and  no other software. You have not mentioned which OS you are using. If you are using Windows XP then you have an option to repair XP installation. however for this you will need Windows XP Setup CD. You can either purchase a USB external CD drive  or borrow from any of your friends.

You can chose to repair your existing installation. Log in to the system and save the data  which is saved on C drive and then go for a fresh installation.

You can also use any Linux distro Live CD and save the data on the C drive to an external hard disk and then format your C drive and go for fresh installation. I hope my suggestion will help you restore back your system.

Also if you are unable to install any Antivirus, you can use Stinger standalone Antivirus from Mcafee.Solutions are many it only depends which method you are comfortable with.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 7, 2011)

Connect to net and do scan using online AV.
Link-
HouseCall - Free Online Virus Scan - Trend Micro USA

it should be able to clean your PC. Just keep it protected later.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 8, 2011)

sanoob.tv said:


> i have my freinds acer laptop with me.
> its loaded with lots of virus,no cd drive.
> anti virus didnt install,cant get control panel.can access task manager,bt cant terminate processes.
> i have a norton ghost image for the laptop.bt norton ghost doesnt works.
> ...



Boot the Laptop from BartPE Live or Ubuntu LIVE then take backup of 
C: Drive (if u have any data on it)
format with required OS (WinXP or Win7)
then install updated AV & scan other drives for viruses


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 8, 2011)

@Zangetsu

Isnt using Housecall much more simpler?


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Mar 8, 2011)

You can give a try to hirens boot cd. As it can create live usb boot loaded with lots of stuff you need. and a mini Xp.
Here is the Link - Download Hirenâ€™s BootCD 13.1 | HBCD Fan & Discussion Platform


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 9, 2011)

Stinger didnt work.
housecall stuck on 67%(Downloading components)
and im currently downloading hirens,will give the feedback soon

---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------

i downloaded hirens,followed the instructions to make it bootable from usb.

the usb stick got booted in my system,but it didnt get booted on the laptop.
the laptop is acer travelmate 270.it have an option for booting from usb.i set it to boot from usb,bt it booted from hdd?

any help??


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 10, 2011)

sanoob.tv said:


> the usb stick got booted in my system,but it didnt get booted on the laptop.
> the laptop is acer travelmate 270.it have an option for booting from usb.i set it to boot from usb,bt it booted from hdd?
> any help??



Boot it from CD/DVD then 

Hey u can also try this small utitlity from escan antivirus I tried it in my office pc & it worked....
download the file mwave.exe from escan website


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 10, 2011)

I think you might have to format...your PC is TOO infected.


Sorry but try escan website as Zangetsu has said


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Mar 10, 2011)

Try quickheal. Although I can't guarantee but it does a system scan before installation. You can try the trial version as it gives a month time trial. One of my friend had similar problem (even anti virus sites didn't opened for online scan in his case)and it did the trick as it scanned pre-installation disabling the virus>>installed>>updated itself>>Full scan and done. I recommend latest download as it will have latest database and definition.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Mar 12, 2011)

quickheal did the work;
thanks abhinav,and thank u all for ur reply.
quick heal did a boot scan before installing,which removed all the viruses.
then i installed norton ghost again.restored the ghost image.
now it works just fine.

once again thanks


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Mar 13, 2011)

Your welcomed.
Although I suggest to keep an antivirus so as not to face similar problem in future.
I you can't buy or like free one I recommend avast 6.0 or avira. Avast 6.0 has some features like sandbox etc.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 14, 2011)

sanoob.tv said:


> quickheal did the work;
> thanks abhinav,and thank u all for ur reply.
> quick heal did a boot scan before installing,which removed all the viruses.
> then i installed norton ghost again.restored the ghost image.
> ...



yup Quick Heal is also a good antivirus & is an Indian Company...It can also scan & remove mobile viruses


----------

